# [SOLVED] Battlefield 2 Black Screen :(:(:(:(



## N_oo_X (Sep 27, 2008)

i have had battlefield 2 running perfectly smoothly .. exelent refresh rate.... it was all happy and fine until i restored my system.... NOW IT DOSENT WORK... IT JUST COMES UP WITH A BLACK SCREEN.. AND THEN CRASSHES BACK TO THE DESKTOP.. BUT THE THING IS IS IT DID WORK ABSOLUTLEY FINE... I EVEN WENT AS FAR AS TO DOWNLOAD THE DEMO AND UNINSTAL MY VERSION... AND IT DID EXACTLY THAT SAME THING...
MY LAPTOP (VISTA) IS A COMPAQ CQ50

http://www.cheaplaptops.org.uk/compaq-cq50-110-laptop/

^^^ THATS A LINK TO THE LAPTOP....

^_^

CHEERS IN ADVANCE PEOPLE


----------



## madmatt10583 (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: Battlefield 2 Black Screen *

I had the same issue and the fix i found was to click on start then documents. There should be a battlefield 2 folder. Delete everything in there and try to start the game. It worked for me


----------



## N_oo_X (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Battlefield 2 Black Screen *

cheers  .. i re instaled in safe mode!!!.. it worked then .. may i turn your attention to my dungeon keeper 2 issure? it will be in the same room as this PC Games.!!! cheers  THANX FOR THE REPLY


----------

